# Diaphragm Without Spermicide?!



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone know the effectiveness of a diaphragm used without spermicide? I thought I was a least a week away from O and used my diaphragm w/out spermicide (ran out) and then ovulated the next day! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! What are the chances?


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

85% effective against pregnancy without spermicide.







:







:

But that's better than zero, right?


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's way better than I thought it would be. They say it's 82-97% effective WITH spermicide.


----------

